# Amazon Prime | Cloud Photo Storage



## MichaelHenson (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this but I logged into Amazon this morning and noticed it for the first time...Unlimited storage for Prime members!

Gotta say that's a pleasant surprise! Definitely going to be uploading photos to that as just one more back-up option. 

So, basically, if you're a Prime member, check it out! That is all...Good day.


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2014)

Of course it costs $99 a year to be an Amazon Prime member, so it isn't a freebe.

Or, without paying for Prime you can get Amazon Cloud Drive by itself.
5 GB is free.
50 GB is $25 a year.
100 GB is $50 a year.
1000 GB (1 TB) is $500 a year.

These days - 1 TB external hard drives go for about $70.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 5, 2014)

True...if you're already a Prime member it's a nice bonus.


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 5, 2014)

KmH said:


> Of course it costs $99 a year to be an Amazon Prime member, so it isn't a freebe.
> 
> Or, without paying for Prime you can get Amazon Cloud Drive by itself.
> 5 GB is free.
> ...



I've got roughly 2TB of photos to back up, so this piqued my interest when I saw it yesterday.  I like it.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine too. I'm running out of space on my MacBook and have one external HD with everything backed up but I've been hesitant to start deleting photos off my computer's hard drive until I have a redundant backup....This looks like a nice option.


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2014)

How long do you think it will take online to load 2 TB worth of photos on Amazon Cloud Drive?


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 5, 2014)

KmH said:


> How long do you think it will take online to load 2 TB worth of photos on Amazon Cloud Drive?



I'm not sure, but I'll be interested to find out.  I need to do a little re-shuffling of hard drives in my desktop, and I don't really want to start anything until that's done, because I presume it's going to be uploading for quite some time.  I'm also really interested to see what sort of software interface comes with this offering, too, but checking this out is definitely on my to-do list.


----------



## goooner (Nov 5, 2014)

We get 5GB free with our prime membership, only costs 49 Euro though....


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2014)

The last time I tried to back up image files to online storage, 3 GB worth of files was going to take like 3 months.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

It does take a mighty long time.  Hopefully you have unlimited bandwidth usage with your internet provider.
I took a bunch of pictures of my best buddies birthday party and thought it would be neat to upload them to share on Adobe.  I don't quit remember how many gigs it was, but Cox cable let me know it was the first time in 15 - 20 years I went over my usage limit..


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 5, 2014)

I work with dropbox, it is quite efficient and recently they have increased their limit from 100GB to 1TB for $100. per year. But if you already have Amazon prime, you are better off with that deal.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes I forget that not everyone comes home from a shoot with 100's of files.


----------



## JClishe (Nov 10, 2014)

Or for $99/year you could get an Office 365 Home subscription, which gives you the full Office 2013 suite for 5 people and unlimited OneDrive storage for each of them. The nice thing about OneDrive is Microsoft's cross platform support, there are OneDrive apps for Windows Phone, iOS, and Android so once you've uploaded your photos you can get to them with an app from any device.

Yes it will take a long time to upload your existing photos, but so what. Asking how long it will take to upload existing photos is the wrong question. The right question is how many images do you shoot per day/week and can your upload speed keep up with it. If you shoot more than you can upload than cloud backups probably isn't an option.

I have 2 automated nightly backups: 1 backup to a local storage array, and the 2nd backup to Azure storage. Yes it took weeks to get my photos uploaded but again, so what? I'm not going anywhere. My backup plan runs at full speed from midnight to 7am and throttles down to 20% of my upload bandwidth from 7am to 11:59pm. At my upload speed I can upload about 2.5GB of images per hour which means that almost 18GB will upload overnight while I'm sleeping before it throttles down. If I shot more than that in a day, then the upload just keeps running at the throttled down speed until it's finished and it doesn't create any noticeable impact to my Internet speed.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 10, 2014)

Very cool! I've had an Amazon Prime membership for a while now because I get a student discount and LOVE the free shipping on the purchases I make from there...Yes, I make enough purchases that I save more in shipping than I pay for the membership...The unlimited photo storage is just a cool fringe bonus!


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2014)

I use Amazon S3. Fast and cheap.

Hella cheap.
Pricing


----------



## goooner (Nov 12, 2014)

Wohooo, they have extended the deal to Europe as well. Time to start uploading


----------



## Angel23 (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't use Amazon, but currently i am using CloudBacko. It is the only backup solution that can encrypt everything with a 256-bit truly randomized key, including all the data and filenames. It provides unlimited 
space for storing the data. For more information 
http://free.cloudbacko.com?r=1d


----------



## goooner (Nov 12, 2014)

Angel23 said:


> I don't use Amazon, but currently i am using CloudBacko. It is the only backup solution that can encrypt everything with a 256-bit truly randomized key, including all the data and filenames. It provides unlimited
> space for storing the data. For more information
> http://free.cloudbacko.com?r=1d



Never heard of it. I am an Amazon prime user so this won't cost me more. I use Mega for encryption or sensitive data. I think I will stick with the 'known' names.


----------



## goooner (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok, just finished uploading 80GB 

Used the university network, that is super fast


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice! I still haven't done this...definitely need to get on it!


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 18, 2014)

For anyone using this so far, you have to Add everything you want to upload right? You cannot set it to Sync a folder automatically can you?


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 18, 2014)

Haven't done this yet...Might try it tonight along with some general laptop cleanup. If I figure out how to do that, I'll let you know.


----------



## goooner (Nov 18, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Nice! I still haven't done this...definitely need to get on it!


I've been using it for a day  Don't think it has a sync function. Will have to check it out...


----------

